
Show HN: KeepMe – Lock away messages in a url - zacarey
http://KeepMe.io
======
masukomi
front page fails to explain what it is, or what value it provides me. About
page (tiny link waaaay far away from the content) says "Lock away messages,
links, secrets... or even cryptocurrency in a unique, encrypted URL that
wholly contains your KeepMe. " o...k... but what is a "KeepMe"? and I don't
get it.

Why would i want to use this? "A KeepMe link is never stored or captured and
is only unlockable by knowing the correct answer." again.... why do i want
this? Why not save it in a password/secret manager that I control instead of
some site that may disappear next week/both/year? Plus... i now need to save
the password in a password manager anyway...

~~~
zacarey
[https://keepme.io/#/u?k=VTJGc2RHVmtYMS8zbXpNaityWW05Wll2aG9k...](https://keepme.io/#/u?k=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)

------
xori
I really like the sequential passwords idea, I haven't seen that before.

Do you actually encrypt the future messages recursively? Or could I start
brute forcing the last message without solving the first?

EDIT: Also, any write up about how you made it? And or code?

~~~
zacarey
It’s recursively encrypted. You would have to solve it sequentially.

Unfortunately not. I did this as a learning experiment to learn vue and
improve my front-end skills.

The essential structure of it is a 2d array[message,cipher], where the first
index is the title + first message encrypted by the domain. Then each element
after is a message + cipher with the secret message being the last message. To
configure the encryption, each element pair is encrypted in reverse with each
resulting encryption being added to the end of the next message separated by a
special character sequence.

